# Indian Demand Draft is VALID ONLY for 3 MONTHS !!!



## saivijayraj (May 26, 2014)

*Indian Demand Draft is VALID ONLY for 3 MONTHS !!!* :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:

I'm ready with all my documentation but i'm in dilemma with the Application Fees payment of 550.00 CAD as the Indian Banks Demad Drafts are valid only for 3 months where the CIC application requires a Validity period of 6 months !!! 

Is there any workaround other than Credit Card Payment ?!?!?!?!

& Also I am going to send my application in 3 days ( end of November) under 2281 ( computer network technician) , what are the chances of getting my application processed as the CAP for the NOC 2281 is at 430 


Thank you in advance ...Pls reply ASAP.


----------



## preetam325 (Aug 29, 2014)

Try to get the dd from Indusind bank, they will give the dd without an expiration date on it... so it means that the dd is good for 6 months... it worked for me & hope it does for u as well....


----------



## saivijayraj (May 26, 2014)

preetam325 said:


> Try to get the dd from Indusind bank, they will give the dd without an expiration date on it... so it means that the dd is good for 6 months... it worked for me & hope it does for u as well....


THANK YOU PREETAM......

:canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada:


----------



## saivijayraj (May 26, 2014)

draftkyu said:


> I think you go the better 2015


THANK YOU DRAFT......

:canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada:


----------

